# Woman’s Gun Stops Violent Ex When Restraining Order Fails



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...tops-violent-ex-when-restraining-order-fails/


----------



## Hawker800 (Mar 16, 2018)

Good for her.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Gun in had beats Police on Phone. Restraining orders are just a piece of paper.









RIP Grumpy Cat.


----------



## CL (May 17, 2019)

Better him then her and her kids.


----------



## Tyler Durden (Jul 28, 2019)

Don't you just hate those thin paper shields. They're only worth their salt to those who will obey them. 
No different than making guns illegal, because criminals obey the laws. (pretty twisted huh)


----------

